
Ask HN: Can Deep learning be applied to audio - aman-pro
I want to create a deep learning based filter to remove human voice from a song and generate a karaoke (regular filters are not effective). Is it a good idea to use deep learning to achieve this?
======
hokey
Kadenze has a program that eventually incorporates Deep Learning
([https://www.kadenze.com/courses/creative-applications-of-
dee...](https://www.kadenze.com/courses/creative-applications-of-deep-
learning-with-tensorflow-iii-iii/info)). I believe it can be achieved but I
haven't seen anything that clearly points out how.

------
terrabytes
Yes. This is called the cocktail party problem. Though you can solve it with
more traditional methods like SVD, deep learning solves this really well too.
See [https://arxiv.org/abs/1504.04658](https://arxiv.org/abs/1504.04658)

